# Copperhead



## patriot15joe (Apr 16, 2012)

This snake was laying in the neighbor's drive way. I have the skin out in the sun drying. not really sure what to do with it once it is dry.


----------



## fredw (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you put Borax on it?  Worked well for the skins I prepared.

Nice looking copperhead!


----------



## patriot15joe (Apr 16, 2012)

where would I get that?


----------



## fredw (Apr 16, 2012)

patriot15joe said:


> where would I get that?


I get mine at the grocery store.  It's in with the detergents.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wall Mart usually has some


----------



## Whiteeagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Arm & Hammer washing soda is basicly the same thing, works on all skins for me. Pretty skin, hope it cures out good for Ya!!! Show pics later.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 18, 2012)

Mix 1/2 rubbing alcohol and 1/2 gliserin into a mixture and apply it once daily with a brush, let dry overnite , for 3-5 days. It worked out great for mine. One coat on the inside , 4-5 coats on the outside while spread out on a board.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 18, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Mix 1/2 rubbing alcohol and 1/2 gliserin into a mixture and apply it once daily with a brush, let dry overnite , for 3-5 days. It worked out great for mine. One coat on the inside , 4-5 coats on the outside while spread out on a board.



and you'll need to redo it every so often 'cause the skin will dry out ...


----------



## patriot15joe (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys. Nugefan gave me some good pointers towards getting it tanned correctly. 

I scraped all the flesh off the inside, and put borax on it all night last night and all day today. I applied the first application of a 50/50 gliserin/denatured alcohol to it this evening with a paint brush. I will ad some pics in a day or two to show the progress. 

Thank you again for all the help everyone.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think you can put too much of the mixture ....and remember to reapply every year or so ...

post up some pix fer us to see please ...

They sure are some purty snakes ...


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Apr 19, 2012)

They are definately one of the most beautiful of our dixie reptiles!  
Been trying to get a skin for a couple years now,  all I ever see is rat snakes!


----------



## patriot15joe (Apr 19, 2012)

here are some pics of it currently. It has really softened up and I have removes all the scales. 

It does have a slight smell. Should I re-treat with the borax to eliminate the smell?


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 19, 2012)

I think they always smell .....


I have  a diamond back that is a lil strong ...and it's several years old ...


----------



## Wolf'n (Apr 19, 2012)

He's a nice one.  Glad you didn't waste the skin like some of the folks on here; lately everybody seems to be "almost stepped on this one" and "just happened upon this one"; I've been looking for them in all the best places that I know and haven't turned up the first.


----------



## patriot15joe (Apr 19, 2012)

This was the first one I have ever found


----------



## Wolf'n (Apr 21, 2012)

The trick to getting rid of the smell is the way Nicodemus has posted to tan the hide with the Borax, it will dry and you can scrape all of the meat off of it.  The meat breaking down is what stinks.  I will also treat the skin in the alcohol/glycerin mixture for 5 to 7 days instead of the 3 days that some folks suggest.  The alcohol will sterilize it completely and kill any smell that it will have by killing any bacteria that would linger after treatment.


----------



## drycreekboy (Jun 2, 2012)

really nice skin man im gonna try and go do a little snake huntin maybe monday after work


----------

